# Deer/Elk meat processing



## utbowhntr

How many of you do your own meat processing, or take it to a butcher? I have done both but now do it myself due to the cost. I used to take my animal to Champion Meat in Riverdale when I took it to a processor. My real question though is this...Do you get your own animal back if you take it to a butcher,or do they just weigh the meat and give you that much back even if it's meat from different animals?


----------



## archerben

> My real question though is this...Do you get your own animal back if you take it to a butcher,or do they just weigh the meat and give you that much back even if it's meat from different animals?


I process all of my own so that I simply don't have to ask that question. In addition to that the other benefits I enjoy are having it cut exactly the way I want it and the peace of mind knowing that it was done right.


----------



## dkhntrdstn

Do my deers and take my elk in to clays.


----------



## HJB

I also take my animals to Champion, they do a great job and I have never had a problem. At Champion each animal is tagged with your name and when it comes time to process the meat they do it by "Name" so the meat you provided is the meat you get back. 
I like my meat professionally cut and wrapped. They do an awesome job and I like the beef fat added for extra flavor and ease of cooking. Yes, it's more expensive but I would rather take a nap after a long hunt than sit around cutting meat for 4-5 hours. To me, it's worth the money. If you like your own cuts, and you enjoy a little extra money for doing it yourself, more power to ya


----------



## middlefork

Gutless, boned out on the hill. 75% done before packing it out. 25% left to do at the house. I will save the good scraps and combine them with friends and familys scraps for sausage.


----------



## fletchinjig

My dad worked as a butcher during and for a few years after high school. When he quit he purchased knives and other items for the purpose of processing game animals. He has always processed my animals for me and I get to watch him and let him know how I want it cut. Get a good vacuum saver and your meat is just as good as professionally wrapped. I use all the scraps for jerky and burgers. Burgers are my absolute favorite. I actually mix in a small amount of beef hamburger that is 80-85 percent lean and it tastes and works great.


----------



## duckhunter1096

I take my animals to Meiers in Bluffdale. It's just too easy. As stated earlier, I'd rather take a nap than cut up an animal. The only time my knives see the animals is while I'm guttin' them, and when I've cooked them.


----------



## Theekillerbee

I thought I remember hearing that a game animal has to be processed individually...some kind of fed reg, so I'm pretty sure you get all your own animal back.

I used C&S meats in Kanesville, but I've moved up past Ogden, so I'm open for suggestions up North. They used to be around 65 for a deer. How much does Champion charge?


----------



## WarYak

My brother and I took two elk to be processed at the same time. There was a 45 pound difference between the two when they weighed them. When we picked them up one was half of the meat that the other was. They said this was due to the weight difference. It just didn't make sense that 45 pounds on a 300 pound plus carcass would make that big of a difference. If you have the time and ability I would suggest cutting and wrapping your own.


----------



## broncbuster

I think when you take it to a butcher you have no idea who's meat you are getting. If you notice there are no stry cats and dogs in the area. Thats why i do my own.


----------



## Riverrat77

Now that I've got a nice house with a decent sized garage, the processing of my own game becomes a lot more reasonable. Living in my apartment, I was dreading having to take the elk to a processor because of the horror stories I used to hear about mixing with other folks animals, not getting your right amount of meat back, etc. Looking forward to boning out an elk and cutting it up in the garage.... good times. 8)


----------



## muleydeermaniac

I take mine to Davis meats off of 12th street in ogden/west haven. They do a fantastic job, but you have to be there quick becuase they fill up fast! By the way I will never take my animals to Champion in Riverdale ever again!!! Had two bad experiences and I won't get screwed again!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Years ago, I used to process in my apartment, a month after I got married my wife came to 2 deer on our kitchen counter. Now I do it at my house.

She was a bit upset when I was skinning a fox on the kitchen table.


----------



## Bergy

muleydeermaniac said:


> I take mine to Davis meats off of 12th street in ogden/west haven. They do a fantastic job, but you have to be there quick becuase they fill up fast! By the way I will never take my animals to Champion in Riverdale ever again!!! Had two bad experiences and I won't get screwed again!


I wouldnt take mine there again. In addion to the poor quality of job done on my last deer I took there they seemed to be fairly expensive if I recall correctly.


----------



## jhunter

I have always done my own. However this last year I boned out my wy lope and took into Horlockers in Logan. I had them do the whole thing in jerky. Some of the best jerky I guy could ask for. I am not sure about taking my animals in for regular processing but the jerky experience, I would do that again.


----------



## Finnegan

I don't care what anybody says - you don't get your own animal back. I've always butchered my own meat, but took a cow elk to a processor a few years ago because I was lazy. Big mistake. It was a young, dry cow and I kept a backstrap - tender, sweet, delicious meat. What I got from the processor was tough, gamey and almost inedible. Definitely not the elk I shot. It was a meat hunt and I deliberately selected a dry cow from the herd. What I ended up eating for the next year was a skanky old wet matron, and I've eaten enough elk to know the difference.

Butcher your own meat. Sure, it's work. Work's part of the hunt, isn't it? And there's something to be said for the personal satisfaction of taking it from the mountain to the plate. If you're a family man, get the kids involved. Let 'em crank the grinder, wrap, label...good education for them.


----------



## apollosmith

I took my elk last year to Horlachers in Logan. It was pretty scary. When I pulled up, there was a totally rotten elk hanging in the back that they had "forgotten" about for 3 weeks. It was totally rank and they were cutting huge chunks of bad meat off it, but planned to process what was left. They told me that you don't necessarily get your own meat back, but I did make them promise to not combine mine with stinky.

When I showed up, they brought me about 40 pounds of steaks and roasts and asked for $230. It took some major coercion and 2 more trips to get my burger and jerky - and even then I think I was shorted about 50 pounds of meat (my elk was probably 1000 pounds on the hoof). And it was all labeled "Deer" (thankfully it wasn't). And they tried to charge me twice. And they mixed the burger wrong.

Anyway, it was a bit of a nightmare. Though the cuts were good and the jerky was very good, I think I'll do my own from now on - or at least avoid Horlachers in the future.


----------



## gwailow

My great grandad and grandpa were both butchers for a while so they passed on many of their skills and knowledge of the proper way to take care of animals. With that being said, we've always taken care of our deer and antelope, elk on the other hand is just a larger animal than my back can take.

I took my cow elk last year to Ford's and I had a good experience with them. Some of their cuts were a little big or a little small, but for the price and time it took, I was satisfied with what they did.


----------



## willfish4food

Finnegan said:


> Butcher your own meat. Sure, it's work. Work's part of the hunt, isn't it? And there's something to be said for the personal satisfaction of taking it from the mountain to the plate.


Well said Fin. That, along with the fact that I'm poor, is why I do my own. My first deer probably took 8 hours or more. My second, which was much much larger than the first took less time. With experience comes efficiency. I'll keep doing my own because of the satisfaction. Plus, if I screw up it's my fault and I don't have to say, "I shouldn't have taken it to the butcher." It's all about preference. I certainly wouldn't knock anyone for taking it to the butcher; it's just not my first choice. Then again I've never faced a downed elk. :wink:


----------



## stillhunterman

The one and only time I took my deer in for processing, I got back much less than what I should have. I still swear it wasn't my deer. So I keep the knives sharp!



> by Treehugnhuntr on Jul 27, '09, 1:43
> 
> Years ago, I used to process in my apartment, a month after I got married my wife came to 2 deer on our kitchen counter. Now I do it at my house.
> 
> She was a bit upset when I was skinning a fox on the kitchen table


Dang Tree, my wife would have skinned me next to the fox! :shock:


----------



## hunter_orange13

Finnegan said:


> I don't care what anybody says - you don't get your own animal back. I've always butchered my own meat, but took a cow elk to a processor a few years ago because I was lazy. Big mistake. It was a young, dry cow and I kept a backstrap - tender, sweet, delicious meat. What I got from the processor was tough, gamey and almost inedible. Definitely not the elk I shot. It was a meat hunt and I deliberately selected a dry cow from the herd. What I ended up eating for the next year was a skanky old wet matron, and I've eaten enough elk to know the difference.
> 
> Butcher your own meat. Sure, it's work. Work's part of the hunt, isn't it? And there's something to be said for the personal satisfaction of taking it from the mountain to the plate. If you're a family man, get the kids involved. Let 'em crank the grinder, wrap, label...good education for them.


yep, i agree! get the family involved. we hang the deer in my garage. my grandpa used to own a catering buisness so when he was done with that he gave us HUGE cutting boards. we put it on the table and have at it. we had a deer cut up last year in 45 mins. we took the scraps and had soup meat and mixed some with that cheap walmart fatty burger and had some of the best burgers in the world. the burgering took about an hour tho 

how much is it nowadays to have someone do it for you?


----------



## JERRY

Does anyone know if there is a video out there that shows techniques. I have done my own for years now, but believe there has to be an easier way to go about things. It would be nice to learn from a pro. I have watched many people and it seems everyone has a different way.


----------



## Riverrat77

horsesma said:


> Does anyone know if there is a video out there that shows techniques. I have done my own for years now, but believe there has to be an easier way to go about things. It would be nice to learn from a pro. I have watched many people and it seems everyone has a different way.


I'd like to know how to do it also.... this'll be my first year if it happens and I'd kinda prefer not to screw it up too badly.


----------



## stillhuntin

There are videos/dvds out there about butchering etc but I haven't watched them so I cannot comment on their content.
I remove the meat in chunks using a modified "gutless method".
After/if aging I freeze the meat in muscle group chunks to be processed when removed(reduces freezer burn and drying, and keeps longer).
Some will be surprised by the loss of weight during processing, and the net weight of the meat available. IIRC you lose ~1/3 during field dressing. You then net ~45% of the remaining weight if boned out or ~55% using butcher cuts (bone in). I _think_ these numbers come from Dwight Shue's elk book??? You can try to do a search at Wyoming University where there have been lots of studies on this and related subjects.


----------



## proutdoors

I take 3-4 animals a year to the meat processor, I have had one bad experience in the last several years and that was because I was lazy and dropped it off at the closest place. Take your animals to a reputable processor and you'll get your own meat back. I don't have the desire/time to process my own meat, I don't feel I am missing out on anything by not processing an animal anymore than I feel I am missing out by taking my truck to the shop to have the oil changed. A good processor that wants to stay in business will take care of your meat as good/better than you can in your garage IMO. I recommend both Tooele Valley Meat in Grantsville and Hunsaker's in West Valley and Tooele.

I guess if I have someone do the taxidermy work I am missing out as well. :? My talents lie in killing and grilling, I am fine having a middle man do the 'dirty' work of processing the meat and doing the taxidermy work. I'm not greedy, I get plenty of enjoyment out of killing and grilling so I will let others share in the bounty. 8)


----------



## dkhntrdstn

sorry Pro I will never take my game to Hunsaker's again. ****ty as services and my buddy and I both got our deer back from them and it had Hair on the meat.Clay in draper is the only place that will get my game and I have had great service there. great work to.


----------



## jahan

proutdoors said:


> I take 3-4 animals a year to the meat processor, I have had one bad experience in the last several years and that was because I was lazy and dropped it off at the closest place. Take your animals to a reputable processor and you'll get your own meat back. *I don't have the desire/time to process my own meat*, I don't feel I am missing out on anything by not processing an animal anymore than I feel I am missing out by taking my truck to the shop to have the oil changed. A good processor that wants to stay in business will take care of your meat as good/better than you can in your garage IMO. I recommend both Tooele Valley Meat in Grantsville and Hunsaker's in West Valley and Tooele.
> 
> I guess if I have someone do the taxidermy work I am missing out as well. :? My talents lie in killing and grilling, I am fine having a middle man do the 'dirty' work of processing the meat and doing the taxidermy work. I'm not greedy, I get plenty of enjoyment out of killing and grilling so I will let others share in the bounty. 8)


I agree with you, but sometimes it comes down to money for some folks. I have butchered my own deer and it was not fun at all, if I would of had the money back when I got my deer (I was in college) I would have definitely taken it to a professional. You know some guys just don't like other guys touching their meat. :shock: :mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## GSLHonker

I cut up my own deer but have Hunsakers do my elk. They have always done a great job for me and my family members. The only place I have had problems is clays, go figure :?:


----------



## Poo Pie

Acting on advice I picked up on the forum I took an elk to Ford's Locker in Provo last year... I was looking for a change from Clay Meyers :roll: Ford's did a great job on the cuts and the sweet 'n' hot jerky is some of the best I've tasted. The sausages were huge and everything was wrapped with my name on it. One little mishap, I didn't get my meat back until the first part of December- so it did take a while (shot on opening weekend) but they did feel bad and gave me some jerky for my dog (made from beef it says) that she goes crazy for!!! I'll be headed back this fall- cause I drew a cow on the MANTI


----------



## .45

For you guy's learning how to cut you own wild game. Do yourself a favor, buy a book. 
Learn all the different cuts of meat along with the use of each cut. Not all steaks are good as roast and vice versus. Necks and shanks don't necessarily make good steaks or roast.. ........... But there are certain parts that will be no good for anything but hamburger or for dog food. 
Don't just clean, but sanitizer your knifes. And keep them sharp. Have a good clean working area and keep it that way. Learn how to wrap for the freezer, understand different types of meat have different lengths of freezer life.
I used to rinse off every cut and sprinkle a little bit of _Adolph's Meat Tenderizer_ on them before freezing. It helps tenderize it as it's freezing and thawing.
Help is important....like the Finnegan said....let somebody help wrap, label, clean up. It will make the project go faster. 
One more thing, especially with antelope, ( _/O ) if the meat is cold or even slightly frozen it is easier to cut steaks more symmetrically, won't dull you're knifes so fast and won't feel like your cutting rubber.

If I had to take it to the butcher.....Hunsakers would have my vote !!


----------



## willfish4food

Riverrat77 said:


> horsesma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if there is a video out there that shows techniques. I have done my own for years now, but believe there has to be an easier way to go about things. It would be nice to learn from a pro. I have watched many people and it seems everyone has a different way.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to know how to do it also.... this'll be my first year if it happens and I'd kinda prefer not to screw it up too badly.
Click to expand...

Before I did my first butcher job I looked a lot on the internet. (No money to buy actual videos hence why I was butchering my own deer.) I found this sight which helped a lot! It also goes over how to field dress for those who are just starting out.

http://www.eckrich.org/

If you're just looking for butchering advice look at the butchering tab and deboning tab as well. It goes over the uses too. Also the advice to use the coated freezer paper has been invaluable. I have eaten meat almost 2 years old that was as fresh as the day I wrapped it; no freezer burn at all. I was even looking for it.


----------



## dkhntrdstn

Poo Pie said:


> Acting on advice I picked up on the forum I took an elk to Ford's Locker in Provo last year... I was looking for a change from Clay Meyers :roll: Ford's did a great job on the cuts and the sweet 'n' hot jerky is some of the best I've tasted. The sausages were huge and everything was wrapped with my name on it. One little mishap, I didn't get my meat back until the first part of December- so it did take a while (shot on opening weekend) but they did feel bad and gave me some jerky for my dog (made from beef it says) that she goes crazy for!!! I'll be headed back this fall- cause I drew a cow on the MANTI


most place will let your elk hang for a month before they start doing anything to it.Clays does this.


----------



## jhunter

thanks for the link fish4food. It was interesting reading. It gave me a few ideas on how to improve my own process.


----------



## Patman

Never had a bad experience with taking my animal in for butchering but believe it possible to have had it happen to others. When I take an elk in it is usually to Hunsakers in West Valley. Taken a lot there over the years and have to admit the prices are creeping up there but I like the service and the old man is a nice guy to talk with. I've used Thompsons Smokehouse in Tooele on some Wyoming speed goats and does when I've jerkied the entire animal. 

A couple years ago I started cutting out the back straps when I cut the tenderloins out. I cut those steaks myself then cut off the front and hind quarter off and get rid of the rib cage myself. That'll drop the weight down significantly for that initial weigh in at the butcher shop and takes a fair amount off the price at the end.

This year the daughter drew a cow tag. A buddy of mine lost his job and started cutting meat at a local grocery store for extra money. He's going to cut my daughters elk this year while I do the freezer bagging. If you guys ask at your local grocery store meat counter you might find a guy who cuts meat on the side and be able to save some bucks and get a good product. 

Just some thoughts.


----------



## wapiti67

+1 to Hunsaker's in Tooele..I always get superb sevice and ALWAYS my own meat back.....I cannot say the same for Thompsons in Erda...That is a poorly run, ripeoff place....


----------



## dkhntrdstn

ant Hunsaker's in wvc on 3500so?


----------



## 4x4 Bronco

My dad used to cut meat for a grocery store back in the day. We always cut up our own meat. I enjoy doing it with him. We just hang the critter in the garage, turn on a baseball/football game in the kitchen and piece by piece bring the animal in to the kitchen table for good processing. It doesn't take long, and we have a good time doing it. This year we should have three cow elk at one time, and hopefully a couple of bulls and one buck at another, so I'll let you know how much fun it is if we end up processing 6 animals this fall/winter. One can only hope this comes true  .


----------



## proutdoors

dkhntrdstn said:


> ant Hunsaker's in wvc on 3500so?


Yes and no. They are on 3500 South in West Valley, and they are on 1000 West in Tooele.


----------



## dkhntrdstn

proutdoors said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ant Hunsaker's in wvc on 3500so?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and no. They are on 3500 South in West Valley, and they are on 1000 West in Tooele.
Click to expand...

Thanks Pro. I don't like the one in west valley .But I have heard good thing about the one in Tooele.


----------



## yak4fish

willfish4food
Thanks for the link, great photos and advice on butchering,deboning and field dressing.I'm going to have my son read every page before we hunt cow elk this year.
Allen
Here's the link again.
http://www.eckrich.org/


----------



## ChefHans

Any hunter should learn how to butcher their own meat. With practice you get faster and can save time in travel and money. :-o


----------



## fishspook

I cut up my first buck last year. I was in my garage with the ipad watching the following youtube videos: 



, cutting along with the video.

It was a cool experience; kinda fun!

We did steaks and roasts where the video recommended. All of the scraps we cubed for kabobs or cut into fajita strips.

I hope we get another one this year. Every bit of it was delicious, but it only lasted us half the year.

If you want to try it yourself, go for it. It is not hard, and you don't need any special equipment.


----------



## 35whelen

I usually do my own but this year I took them to a processor so my wife would eat it too. She's a recovered vegetarian from Chicago so she won't eat it if she sees me rinsing dirt, hair and leaves off it before throwing it in the grinder. The processor I took my deer n elk to have a flat rate for deer and do elk by the pound. I'm sure they just tossed a lot of meat for my deer rather than cleaning it and grinding it like I would've. I shot a decent sized buck and took care to bone it out thoroughly. Trimmed neck,flanks and even between the ribs and packed it all out. I got 44 lbs of deer meat back. I got 38 lbs off of a doe antelope I processed myself. The buck was easily twice as big as the doe antelope. So in the future I'll do my own deer and take my elk in.


----------



## High Desert Elk

Finnegan said:


> I don't care what anybody says - you don't get your own animal back....


I purposefully never try and single anyone out and put them on the spot, but I have to on this one. The above statement just ain't all the way true.

We have a meat processing business and we make sure the guys name goes on the carcass to ensure that they get their own animal back. It would just be plain unethical and dishonest to not do this. Also, because it is a game animal, game wardens (aka conservation officers) can come by and inspect what is in the cooler and what is in the books on a cut sheet. A carcass tag, if required, has to accompany the carcass, so for starters, it had better match up to what it was. Better not have a cow tag on a bull carcass...

Maybe some people have had a bad experience with this, and I'm sorry you have. But, to generalize that all commercial meat processors are dishonest like this is nonsensical at best.

On another note, I take mine to the processor and do it myself.


----------



## DallanC

High Desert Elk said:


> I purposefully never try and single anyone out and put them on the spot, but I have to on this one. The above statement just ain't all the way true.


Well I wont say "all" processors... but once I took a deer into a pretty well known processor in SLC, waited for them to call saying it was done. Time went by... eventually I called them and they said "Oh sorry, we've already processed and given out all our deer meat for the year".

I got back ZERO deer meat from my deer ZERO! Apparently it was given to someone else... or multiple someones. They graciously said they would knock off some $ if I wanted to buy some beef (wtf??). Last time I ever used a processor for deer. Elk, we use a butcher I personally know and trust. He absolutely gives back the actual animal and does a fantastic job.

So yea, there are some shady processors out there... too bad it gives a bad taste to some of the other processors.

-DallanC


----------



## Dunkem

Wow this thread is 6 years old! Some things and people have changed;-)


----------

